# Bike Reduction/Weight questions



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*Which component purchase next??*

I bought a Bianchi Via Nirone this summer. I'm in love with it. I had a mishap with a drainage grate that resulted in new wheels. I invested in Mavic Kysrium Equippes and purchased a SMP Evolution saddle. I have stock seat post, stem, bars (heavy, heavy) with Ultegra gruppo

My bike weighs 20.1lbs!!!!  I have Ultegra shifters, f/r derailleurs (sic). Outside of getting an all carbon frame what would you do next?

New brakes (currently cane creek lead weights)? Chorus skeleton?
New crank (currently FSA Gossamer lead weight)? Dura-Ace? Ultegra SL? FSA?
New seat post, stem, bars? Ritchey??

An all Record group would be 1300-1500. I think i'd rather invest in a coach for that kind of money. Say, for 500-700 bucks what would _you_ do?

I'm addicted and realize its the engine but I also love the research and rewarding myself with some upgrades.

best,
wahoo


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Lots of choices...

Stems: Syntace F99 or F119 or Ritchey WCS should shed 30-40 grams and can be had for under $60 on ebay.

Bars: Easton EC90s can be had cheap on ebay, or go with some good, light alloy bars like the Deda 215s or 3T Zepp XLs. Should be under $60 and save 30 grams or so.

Seatpost: Get a used USE Alien or Easton EC90. Under $80 and will save anther 50 grams or so.

You can save some weight by going with a lighter crankset, but that is not the most cost effective method, since the real light-weights cost big money. That is unless you want a Stronglight Pulsion CT2, which I can sell you for cheap and will save HUGE weight  Or just get an FSA K-Force, which are cheap, but get a new-ish one, since the old ones have issues with bearings staying tight.

As for brakes, you can snag Zero Gravities on ebay for just over $300 and those will save over 140 grams. Or Chorus/Record skeleton works too, as you mentioned.

Good luck!
Mike


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*wheels*

you probably wouldn't want to hear this since your wheels are new, but you take another 400g 
with a $500 wheel set


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

the sickness never stops!!!!
you start to think about how to take a few more grams off...


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Compared to my Shimano's these are lightweight.  If I spent another $500 more I probably would shave some significant weight. My component replacement program is over - back after a lay off and feeling it.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I went from 19.5lbs to 18.5 by changing the seat, pedals and tires. As mentioned the wheels would be the next place to drop 4 or 5 hundred grams from my Bontragers.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

CoLiKe20 said:


> the sickness never stops!!!!
> you start to think about how to take a few more grams off...



hahaha agreed... i have a soloist with full ultegra.. i found myself going back to the stock black cervelo caliper brakes because i went from 353 gr (ultegra brake set) to 299 gr (cervelo brakes set)


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I would start off with the post, stem and bars. You can lose a bunch of weight there.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Do em all:
Wheels
Post
Stem/bars
Tires
Brakes
Crankset/bb
Freewheel
Cables
Bolts. Cages
Check weightweenies.com


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't like saddles with open spaces (Gel Flow, Trans Am, etc.) - every time I ride in the rain, not on purpose, my shorts get soaked and dirty. An SLR saddle (unless you love your current saddle), an all-carbon fork (with a carbon steerer), Veloflex Pave on the front tire (180 grams), Continental GP 4000 on the rear tire, get two lightweight tubes, Ritchey WCS or Axis stem, WCS classic bar (unless you want a carbon bar - I suggest the Kestrel, either model) under 200 grams carbon or titanium seatpost, and get a CO2 inflator. I have found that a pump is dead weight, and I like a CO2 inflator (it weighs a lot less than a decent pump).


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

If you are going to put your bike on a weight loss program, I would concentrate on the rotating masses, specifically the wheels and crank location, that is where the weight loss will be most noticed. I don't think a light bike makes all that much of a difference. What matters more is comfort, efficiency.


----------

